
Folksy Update From Carol Bartz, Massive Outage Relegated to “PS” - stevefink
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/15/and-now-a-folksy-update-from-carol-bartz-massive-outage-relegated-to-ps/
======
brk
Funny, I didn't realize yahoo was down (had a busy week, minimal time to get
online). How was the yahoo outage coverage compared to say, Twitter?

As the article implies, her spin on this is HUGE.

